# My Buff Bow



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Goeiemore
> 
> Friday my new bow came in to the customhouse and I fetch him directly.
> After the surgery at my elbow I am not able to practice with my new bow, but I hope I can start again with some shoots and low poundage in three weeks. The new bow is a LimbSaver DZ 32 custom bow with 88 lbs. LimbSaver made this especially for me as a staff shooter and bow dealer of this company. I am very proud of this bow. Saturday was a friend of me here to tune this bow, I tuned the bow and he must shoot him. The speed is not bad, 319 fps with a 440 grain arrow with 88 lbs and a draw lenght of 29".
> The bow is really quite and give no vibration in the hand. After some recherche by the technical pro from LimbSaver I heard that I can use the modules from the SpeedZone model on my bow. This will give more speed extra but a short valley and bump at the wall.


Man-law, man-law, man-law :wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Waiting:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

While I am waiting. Got my chili from Ruhan and the coasters for Heidi. Thanks. To scared to try the chili.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Is this the chilli what I gave Ruhan for you ? If this is a very small vial, please be very careful with this stuff !!! If you think my rum is strong, then you are wrong for this chilli:wink: One full drop is enough for a 20 liter potjie of chilli con carne. One drop in a apple for the bobbejane will kill them.

Here the men law.
Sorry was in the garden to take this pictures.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice looking bow Frank. I have not seen one in real life. Thanks for the warning, I will be careful with the chili.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Very nice looking bow Frank. I have not seen one in real life.


His faster brother the SpeedZone with 353 fps is also good and like the company say, no vibration and no noise. Later in the afternoon I make a picture from this bow.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here the men law Bossie.

This is the SpeedZone from LimbSaver. This bow is by 70 lbs draw weight a 355 grain arrow by 30" draw lenght 345 fps fast. I think this is not bad for the speed and the vibration and noise is like zero.



















I had change the modules from the SpeedZone to my DZ 32 ( this is possible like I wrote earlier ),and got this specs : 600 grain arrow, draw lenght 29", draw weight 88 lbs = 283 fps. I think this is my Buffel Boog:tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Awesome. Great looking bow Frank.


----------



## Bearwolf (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Frank,

it´s looking good!

I shoot the DZ 32 two years ago and was amazed how quiet the bow really was :thumbs_up.

Hope to test your buffbow soon .

regards Rolf


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bearwolf said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> it´s looking good!
> 
> ...


You are every time welcome, but you know, before you draw the bow you must drink a tea:wink:


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice looking bow Frank
You must bring them when you come next year

Greetings from Stefan en Martie


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Stefan,

This bow is my hunting bow for next year, I bring him evidently along.
At the moment I can not say exactly when I visit Tzaneen, because my holiday plan is not ready yet.

How is it by you ?
Here we are Spekvet en gesond!!!!

Groete uit a warm 17° C duitsland


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> At the moment I can not say exactly when I visit Tzaneen, because my holiday plan is not ready yet.


As long as you are in Tzaneen for a month then I don't care:wink:



Karoojager said:


> uit a warm 17° C duitsland


Jis Frank, thats our winter you are talking about.  Just kidding last night went dow to 9C


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> As long as you are in Tzaneen for a month then I don't care:wink:
> 
> Jis Frank, thats our winter you are talking about.  Just kidding last night went dow to 9C


Neee Bossie, ek bly slegs sommige dag, *belofte !!!!!!*

Here Bossie it is not a joke, you can see our weather forecast. This is summer time here in this befo..en country :
http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/duisburg/DE0002289.html


----------



## Hendre (May 9, 2010)

Hi Karoojagter,

What rest do you use on that DZ 32?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hendre said:


> Hi Karoojagter,
> 
> What rest do you use on that DZ 32?


Hi Hendre,

Welkom welkom here on AT !!

The rest on the picture is a APA Twister
http://www.apaarchery.com/arrow-rests.html

But I will change to the Ultra Rest Hunter from Quality Archery Designs
http://www.qadinc.com/c-5-.aspx

The APA Twister is not bad, but the Ultra Rest hold the arrow permanently at the shooting position ( also if you let the arrow slowly move in front again ) if you release the arrow this rest fall down very quick.
For me is this rest the best one for walk and stalking in the moment on market. Also by this rest the arrow is not able to fall out of the rest by drawing a bow like the PSE Omen with a lot of power and a abrupt valley.


----------



## Hendre (May 9, 2010)

Thank you, 

I'm currently using a QAD rest on my alphamax, its great. Its the first time i've seen the Twister though....

H


----------

